# Stance



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Finley's stance. Lol he just wanted to dance


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He looks pretty tasty. Have you showed him yet?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

No I only have had him a few weeks


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was looking through all my topics and found this one when I first got Finley. Oh how I miss my boy he made me a proud mama tho taking first at our final show. Just wanted to share that cause looking at this makes me miss him so much fly high baby boy














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

